# Mother's Day gift



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Here is what my 9 year old made for Mother's Day. It is her first wood project, and she was nervous and scared at the beginning, but she was very proud of herself when it was done. Needless to say, Momma was very proud too.

Hopefully the order of the uploads is correct.

1. Here is the plan of the dove and cross we are going to cut. The wood is a pine plank from Lowes.

2. The patterns have been attached to a block of wood she can handle. 

3. The cross is cut out, now it's time to cut the dove. I drilled big holes to make it easier to turn the wood around if she needs to.

4. We got some acrylic paint at Hobby Lobby. We had planned to make the dove all white, but the acrylic was thick enough to fill up the cuts she made on the feathers. To fix it, we were going to paint the feather details on it but she decided to also outline the dove with the color of the cross. Another personal touch.

5. We hot-glued the dove onto the cross.

6. While at Hobby Lobby, I found these stick-on plastic tabs that have notches for hanging the cross. This made hanging painless and quick.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

That's gotta give mom a big smile.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

She was so happy she almost cried. I showed her a few videos of the little one cutting this project on the scroll saw and my daughter was going on and on talking about the steps we took to make it, which made it even better.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

She did an excellent job Paulo. You both should be very proud of her.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

A proud day for Papa I'm sure! Great project, even greater story behind it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

What a perfect Mother's day gift! She did an excellent job. Must be the wonderful teacher she had.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

nice very nice...


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words everybody, I am a very proud dad. She has ADHD (Attention-Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder) and she has to take pills on school days to help her concentrate. She was very focused and dedicated and she did it all without the help of any drugs. 

I did have my foot on the foot pedal as a precaution though.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great family unity Paulo. Great gift.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great gift!!!


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Now, this is what mom's want on their day. Dad & daughter working together & making her something from their hearts. Noob, you ain't no noob anymore. You have graduated.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

What a great gift for *all* concerned!


----------

